

Ask HN: What are some good educational apps and websites for second graders? - Axsuul

My little sister is in second grade. Can anyone recommend some good educational apps or websites that make it fun to learn? Thanks!
======
ahsanhilal
(Another disclaimer from another enterpreneur)

I am one of the founders of kiddom, an interactive learning environment on the
iPad. We initially focus on math skills, and all learning happens in a story
telling environment. We should be live on the app store in about a week or so
in the US:

<http://www.kiddom.co/>

If you have any feedback, my email is in the profile.

~~~
Axsuul
Thanks, we'll check it out!

------
ronyeh
(Disclaimer: I'm about to plug my own app.)

If you happen to have an iDevice, check out Tiny Piano:
<https://itunes.apple.com/app/id477014214>

It's a fun and free app that helps kids appreciate music. Feel free to email
me at ronyeh at squarepoet.com if you have any questions.

~~~
Axsuul
Awesome, my parents make my sister play piano but she "hates" it. I wonder if
this will help, haha

------
gadders
www.poissonrouge.com is a fun, flash-based site.

I'd also recommend "Kid Mode) (aka Zoodles) as a fun website/android phone
app.

Disclaimer: I'm not an entrepreneur, and these aren't my sites :-(

